
Ask HN: For those who overcame long-term procrastination, how did you do it? - hkyeti
Any behaviours, tools or other that helped you?  Trying to make some positive changes in the new year
======
znpy
Just realizing that stuff won't get done automagically.

Some problems will actually solve themselves if you ignore them long enough,
but some other will come back and bite your ass really really hard. Since you
can't usually predict what case will it be, it's better to handle stuff
yourself.

Long story short: there's no easy magical solution, life is hard and work
expands to fill al the available time. You have to sit down and get shit done.

Corollary: I've also learnt not to take commitments that I'm not 100% sure I
want to (or can) go through till the very end. You don't have to delay stuff
you don't have to do.

Corollary (2): it's fine to drop stuff, especially stuff like side project or
personal stuff. In a work setting things are a bit more difficult, but saying
"I am having trouble meeting this deadlines, please let's re-discuss it" or "I
am overloaded, you'll have to assign this task to somebody else" is generally
better than delivering two months late. Good managers appreciate this.

